# Disaster Recovery Room



## مقدح (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم،،
انا مهندس مدني مطلوب مني تجهيز غرفة للسيرفرات في مؤسسة كبيرة،تطبق فيها خطة التعافي من الكوارث Disaster Recovery Plan. أرجو اعطائي اي معلومات او مواصفات تستوجب مراعاتها في تنفيذ هذه الغرفة من ناحية سماكة الجدران وعزلها من الحرائق والصوت وكل ما يتعلق بها من امور فنية ومعلومات عامة ارجو من يملك الخبرة الكافية ومن قام بتنفيذها في مجال خبرته تزويدي بكل ما يلزم او بنموذج يوضح اي معلومات او اي استفسارت بهذه الخصوص.
شكرا لكم ... ارجو منكم التكرم بالإجابة عن طلبي ارجو اعطائي معلومات كافية لاستطيع تطبيق مشروعي .
مع الإحترام والتقدير لكل من يطلع ع موضوعي ويستطيع ان يساعدني 
مع الاحترم.
م. صبري عبد المنعم الجواد


----------

